# Experience with Raquin knives



## sharptools (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with his knives? MastrAndre has favorable opinions of his bunka. There's an older thread but there's not too much info.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 13, 2017)

I had a sujihiki that I sold but wish I didn't. I seem to do that a lot. I loved the knife it was one of my favorite sujihikis. Nice grind, sharpens easily, thin at the edge but not fragile. The only thing that was lacking a bit was the handle but I have no problem based on my experience recommending his work. Don't know the prices these days but the 300mm sujihiki was very reasonable.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 13, 2017)

Was the cladding on your knife very reactive?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 14, 2017)

Cladding on mine isn't very reactive. I'd say it's less reactive than Shig or Kato.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 14, 2017)

This sounds awesome. Overall just very positive things. Handle shouldn't be an issue as I just picked up one that has one of icanhaschzbrgr's handles on it. Now it is just the waiting game...would appreciate any additional info on the knives if any. The 145sc core steel is just so interesting to me. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Sharpchef (Jul 14, 2017)

My 290mm Gyuto with his Kiritsuke style profile is my favorite Salmon paring knife! Very good one! responds very good too sharpening steels of good quality (Dickoron)..

I think it is quite reactive, but not as much as japanese San Mai knives...

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 14, 2017)

I should have gotten one when I first saw his, when there was on actually available on his website. I just asked him again and his book is closed for the time being, to catch up.

I'll be one of the first on it when it opens back up.


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 14, 2017)

I have very positive opinions on the gyuto as well:







Here the 3rd from left.
One of my best gyutos ever. Very sharp, and an edge retention far above similar knives I own!
Bryan's knives have only one kind of problem: they are to hard to catch!

Cheers
Andre


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 14, 2017)

That is QUITE a lineup you have there!


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 14, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> That is QUITE a lineup you have there!



Well, I substantially change my set by every shift...


----------



## sharptools (Jul 14, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> I have very positive opinions on the gyuto as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is your Watanabe gyuto extra tall or does it come like that?


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 14, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Is your Watanabe gyuto extra tall or does it come like that?



It was made by order, and I requested it thinner...maybe it's 2-3mm taller then normal, but consider that it's 240mm long


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 16, 2017)

How is the food release compared to your other Knives?


----------



## Dirt (Jul 16, 2017)

How tall is that wat? And how much thinner then normal?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 16, 2017)

Brian's knife won the cutting competition at the PNW Gathering last year. It was a really nice performing blade.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> I have very positive opinions on the gyuto as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't agree more, really good knife... 

Light and fast, but with good balance and food release. handle (not from bryan) is very good, too. Cladding isn't really very reactive at all. I'd say "less than average" for a non-stainless cladding.

Regards, Iggy


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 17, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Can't agree more, really good knife...
> 
> Light and fast, but with good balance and food release. handle (not from bryan) is very good, too. Cladding isn't really very reactive at all. I'd say "less than average" for a non-stainless cladding.
> 
> Regards, Iggy



I hate you mate [emoji7]


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2017)

:whistling:

...don't worry... the knife you'll get is equally awesome. 

Regarding edge retention I cannot comment yet on my raquin. But based on my experience on this steel with (4) other knives, I'd say for a pure carbon steel its as good as it gets, no less.

Of course there are steels easier to sharpen (SC125, Shiro 2 etc.) but SC145 is a really good allrounder in sharpenability, edge retention, lack of reactiveness and edge stability.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm really excited hearing this. My knife should be delivered today. I can't wait!


----------



## limpet (Jul 17, 2017)

Some thoughts about my Raquin gyuto can be found here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BSdxfyjAiH5/


----------



## sharptools (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally! It felt like forever. Will be cooking with it tonight.







175mm x 75mm nakiri 145sc core steel


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice!!!. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Matus (Jul 17, 2017)

Bryan will be making a knife for me soon - you can all count on a review once I get it


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 17, 2017)

Matus said:


> Bryan will be making a knife for me soon - you can all count on a review once I get it



Man, he just told me his book was closed. :IMOK:


----------



## Matus (Jul 17, 2017)

DanHumphrey said:


> Man, he just told me his book was closed. :IMOK:



I have been on his list for a few months now - I have actually delayed the date myself. I did not know he is so booked out. I guess I need to ask what is the realistic date he can start working on mine.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 17, 2017)

Matus said:


> I have been on his list for a few months now - I have actually delayed the date myself. I did not know he is so booked out. I guess I need to ask what is the realistic date he can start working on mine.



I think you're quite lucky to have gotten on the books...quite a few people I've talked to has had difficulty obtaining one of his knives.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 17, 2017)

He's making some really sweet knives...good for you peeps that got on his books...


----------



## sharptools (Jul 18, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Nice!!!. Can't wait to hear about it.



Will post a review later but here are some preliminary impressions. The spine and choil are both rounded and very comfortable to hold. It has some heft to it and is no laser but VERY thin behind the edge with a decently tall bevel. No wedging issues so far. It has a good amount of distal taper and is pretty thin near the tip. The profile is very flat. No accordion cuts with green onions :doublethumbsup:. Food pops off by itself once it reaches the Nashiji like finish on the top half of the blade. I am incredibly impressed so far. Wow, so happy I scored this one. If Bryan's other knives are anything like this one, I would be looking to get more of his knives. As a chinese cleaver guy, this one came out of nowhere and hit it out of the park.


----------



## bryan03 (Jul 25, 2017)

hi , i am bryan.
I do not know if the admin will let me talk freely about it here... will see 

yes, for know my "book" is closed , and i am not realy happy with that , i am working hard .. well ...in fact i just came back from vacation  , but... yes i am working hors for re open this damn book.
I took a lot of delay, because of a lot of things .... my broken arm, shop worries etc. etc ...
i hope after this summer everything will be in place for re open the book for custom order.

And thank you all for your beautiful words about my work and thank you for your patience

( and thank you google translate  )


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a gyuto from Bryan that is one of my most used blades to dice. It takes the finest edges and it is easy to sharpen.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 25, 2017)

bryan03 said:


> hi , i am bryan.
> I do not know if the admin will let me talk freely about it here... will see
> 
> yes, for know my "book" is closed , and i am not realy happy with that , i am working hard .. well ...in fact i just came back from vacation  , but... yes i am working hors for re open this damn book.
> ...



Glad to see you drop by! Your work is totally worth the wait! Looking forward to getting more in the future


----------



## Choppin (Jul 25, 2017)

The tall nakiri / mini cleaver profile he often makes is very interesting. Would love to hear more from users.


----------



## fatboylim (Jul 26, 2017)

Choppin said:


> The tall nakiri / mini cleaver profile he often makes is very interesting. Would love to hear more from users.



+1


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys, it seems that my custom order is going to be happening soon


----------



## trilby (Jul 26, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## sharptools (Jul 27, 2017)

Matus said:


> Guys, it seems that my custom order is going to be happening soon



exciting! any idea what you're gonna get?


----------



## bryan03 (Jul 27, 2017)

a custom saptula :hungry:


----------



## Matus (Jul 27, 2017)

bryan03 said:


> a custom saptula :hungry:



Hey it was a secret!


----------



## valgard (Jul 27, 2017)

bryan03 said:


> a custom saptula :hungry:



:rofl2:


----------



## sharptools (Jul 27, 2017)

Something like this? Spatula knife


----------



## bryan03 (Jul 27, 2017)

yes, with bigger teeths


----------



## sharptools (Jul 27, 2017)

@bryan03 your knives are literally flying off shelves...I saw the email from your mail list and it had already sold. :bigeek:


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2017)

sharptools said:


> @bryan03 your knives are literally flying off shelves...I saw the email from your mail list and it had already sold. :bigeek:



Sorry 'bout that


----------



## sharptools (Jul 28, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Sorry 'bout that



Haha the culprit! Congrats on the score!


----------



## sharptools (Jul 30, 2017)

Who got the last one? It sold within 2 minutes!


----------



## philipj (Jul 30, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Who got the last one? It sold within 2 minutes!



Guilty! I missed out on a few before the good timing this time around.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 30, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Haha the culprit! Congrats on the score!



Thanks


----------



## sharptools (Jul 31, 2017)

Seriously wonder who scored the last one. The handle on that 255mm looked really sweet.


----------



## Choppin (Aug 1, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Seriously wonder who scored the last one. The handle on that 255mm looked really sweet.



+1. That handle is incredible. 

I'm also envious of the 210 gyuto owner. I asked Bryan about the weight - 185g. At 50mm tall, seems like a nice workhorse


----------



## Matus (Aug 1, 2017)

tick, tack, tick, tack ...


----------



## sharptools (Aug 1, 2017)

Matus said:


> tick, tack, tick, tack ...



Haha, buyer finally surfaced! Congrats!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Finally! It felt like forever. Will be cooking with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a sweet looking nakiri


----------



## Matus (Aug 1, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Haha, buyer finally surfaced! Congrats!



Nope, I am just waiting until my custom order starts - what should be SOON


----------



## sharptools (Aug 1, 2017)

Just posted a review of the nakiri in the review section. You can find it here.


----------



## philipj (Sep 4, 2017)

I was the lucky buyer of the recent chef's knife with the micarta handle, and meant to mention something about it before now, but I also just moved from Europe back to Canada, so things have been hectic. After getting to Toronto, I hit up a favourite kitchen store of mine and got a Larchwood end-grain cutting board, and now that I finally have a suitably large surface for knife work, it's been a real pleasure getting used to the ~255mm blade.


----------



## sharptools (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats! and man you pulled the trigger fast. You bought the knife before I got the email notification. lol. Post a review when you can!


----------



## Ltj1121 (Sep 5, 2017)

philipj said:


> I was the lucky buyer of the recent chef's knife with the micarta handle, and meant to mention something about it before now, but I also just moved from Europe back to Canada, so things have been hectic. After getting to Toronto, I hit up a favourite kitchen store of mine and got a Larchwood end-grain cutting board, and now that I finally have a suitably large surface for knife work, it's been a real pleasure getting used to the ~255mm blade.


I remember that one going fast! &#128531;


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 6, 2017)

philipj said:


> I was the lucky buyer of the recent chef's knife with the micarta handle, and meant to mention something about it before now, but I also just moved from Europe back to Canada, so things have been hectic. After getting to Toronto, I hit up a favourite kitchen store of mine and got a Larchwood end-grain cutting board, and now that I finally have a suitably large surface for knife work, it's been a real pleasure getting used to the ~255mm blade.



I absolutely love my larchwood that they custom built for me and hope to get a Raquin to bash on it some day soon.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 26, 2017)

I have this gorgeous 255mm gyuto from Bryan since July. I ordered a 240mm and it turned out a bit too long. It is now the longest gyuto in my collection. Communication with Bryan was a pleasure. Unfortunately I haven't had much opportunity to use this one as it deserves due to a separated shoulder. I did have, however, the chance to prepare one meal before my accident, and I cut/sliced/minced 1 kg of fine beef for Piccadillo, along with garlic, onions, chilis, etc.. Bryan's gyuto went through the beef like a laser, wonderful feeling! The handle is made from stabilized Oregon myrtlewood bought from burlsource quite a long time ago. I bought this piece of wood for its decent appearance. The colour has changed a bit since its purchase but I always loved this piece of wood. I think it fits both the knife and Bryan's style.


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 26, 2017)

That patina next to the kurouchi, damn! Also, get well soon!


----------



## fatboylim (Sep 26, 2017)

One heck of a knife daddy yo yo

Hope your shoulder is better soon. It's a tricky one to recover from. You will be good in time no doubt.

Interesting Bryan had an injury last year when I enquired about his list. Unfortunately I had bought a couple of Katos by the time he was back to it!

Now to save up again.


----------



## philipj (Oct 2, 2017)

Lovely photos of your knife daddy yo yo, I've got some shoulder problems too and know how much of a drag it is. Get well!

Some observations of my Raquin chef knife are up in the review section, here.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone, for both compliments regarding the knife (although these should go to Bryan, I only supplied the wood) and for the recovery wishes. Speaking of the recovery, I had an accident during downhill biking, stupid incident, just had bad luck, didn't risk anything, I was slow and lost my front wheel in a right turn on a flat gravel section. BAAAM! Separated shoulder, Rockwood V, surgery went very well and now I have to be patient during therapy. Today's session was unpleasant, painful, but it was well worth it, I can see and feel the progress and am looking forward to using my knives again! :viking:

Anyway, not being able to actually use the knives gives me plenty of time to think about new purchases... :scared4:


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 3, 2017)

Daddy - sorry to hear about the injury! Any idea how long you'll be in therapy (which sucks and is good at the same time, BTDT!)

I've been looking at a lot of Bryan's work. He just posted a Nakiri on his instagram which has me absolutely drooling. Stunning looking knife and the size is right in my zone.


----------



## MastrAndre (Oct 6, 2017)




----------

